# X.org unable to detect display



## GrooveCommand (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this OS and Unix/Linux in general so I'm still learning about how everything works. My issue is that I've installed Gnome using the documentation on FreeBSD.org - however my display is shown as "Unknown" and only lists 800x600 and 1024x768 as available resolutions.

I'm running this OS on my Laptop (Lenovo B560 - Intel HM55 Graphics Chipset). I've been doing a lot of research and it seems I'm not getting anywhere. I've tried reconfiguring /etc/X11/xorg.conf per a number of other forum posts from here and ubuntu forums, but it seems any changes I make cause problems and the display isn't detected by x-server/x-org (what's the difference between these two things?).

It seems that support for my GPU is rather limited when it comes to x-org, but does that mean I can manually define the resolution higher than 1024x768? I've uploaded the xorg.conf and xorg.log files to pastebin. Also, one thing I'd like to mention was that I connected my laptop to an external monitor and now I can configure the resolution to be 1280x1024, but that is still below the resolution of the laptop and the external monitor (1080p)

xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/mCsVZCNW
xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/ShwerDf9


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 11, 2013)

The vesa driver (xorg.conf line 55) does not support the higher resolutions.  The intel driver will.  You must have FreeBSD 9.1 or later, and enable KMS as shown here.


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you!


What's the recommended method of rebuilding ports? It looks like I can use portmaster -Rf to rebuild a port with all dependencies. Is there  better way of just rebuilding the port or will that suffice?

Thanks for the help!

Also, I tried enabling the Intel driver previous to making this thread but gnome wouldn't even load. I'd fancy a guess its because I didn't have kms.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2013)

From memory, all I did was rebuild each of those ports manually from the ports directory.  Don't force rebuilds of dependencies unless required.


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 17, 2013)

Alright so I've been rather busy this but I finally had a chance to follow your instructions.

I rebuilt these 2 ports (X.org already installed) 

graphics/libdrm
x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

I added these two lines to make.conf:


```
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
I'm currently in the process of making sure any old ports are updated. 

What happens to me is that whenever I load the intel driver in xorg.conf, GNOME won't even load. If I change it back to the VESA driver it loads just fine.

Any ideas?

Thanks for your time,
GrooveCommand


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 18, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> From memory, all I did was rebuild each of those ports manually from the ports directory.  Don't force rebuilds of dependencies unless required.



Alright so I rebuilt the ports, but whenever I load the intel driver all I get is the following.


```
Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

Do you know if the intel drivers even support the hm55 chipset? The Xorg logs show the supported chipsets and I don't see HM55 on there.

Thanks again.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2013)

Please post /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com or some other accessible web site and give the URL.


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 19, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please post /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com or some other accessible web site and give the URL.



Here's the Xorg.log:

http://pastebin.com/X1Z4uKnJ


```
I noticed the follow section doesn't mention anything about supporting the HM55 Chipset, although I could be misinformed.

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset,
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2013)

With recent Intel stuff, the graphics are in the processor, not the chipset.  What processor do you have?


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 19, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> With recent Intel stuff, the graphics are in the processor, not the chipset.  What processor do you have?



It's the Intel Pentium P6200.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2013)

That should be supported by the KMS driver.  However, you still have the old X:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
```

That should say

```
X.Org X Server 1.12.4
Release Date: 2012-08-27
```

So you'll need to update.  Run `portmaster -L --index-only| egrep '(ew|ort) version|total install'` and it should show all the X ports that need to be updated.  For background, see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 22, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That should be supported by the KMS driver.  However, you still have the old X:
> 
> ```
> X.Org X Server 1.7.7
> ...



Alright so, almost there but still running into one issue. 

I ended up having a lot of issues trying to update all of the X ports, so I just ended up uninstalling all ports and then reinstalling X-org/Gnome making sure my ports tree was up to date before doing so and it seemed to work. However, whenever gnome tries to launch I am met with this error.


```
Shared object "libpcre.so.1" not found, required by "gdm-binary"
```

I ran the following command, per this thread

`portmaster -r pcre`

However, it looks like that probably made things worse. Reading through the thread it look like I should run `pkg_libchk` and then rebuild any ports listed by that command that indicates libpcre.so.1 is not found for.

Am I working in the right direction? If so, what is the suggested method of rebuilding a port? It would seemt hat I could just run `portmaster <port>` to rebuild a port.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is devel/pcre installed?  Then the error is saying that x11/gdm needs to be rebuilt.

Yes, you can use portmaster for that.


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 22, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Is devel/pcre installed?  Then the error is saying that x11/gdm needs to be rebuilt.
> 
> Yes, you can use portmaster for that.



Yes I believe so, I'll check if pcre is installed once I'm at work again where my laptop is.

In regards to needing to rebuild x11/gdm, is that because it does not have a link to libpcre.so.1 which is maintained by devel/pcre ?

If I recall I ran something along the lines of `portmaster pcre` to try and rebuild that port but there was an error saying the makefile for one of the ports had been marked FORBIDDEN. Is there any way to have portmaster ignore those types of errors? Also, where are the makefiles for each port? I tried to find documentation that explained that, it's not clear to me.

Thanks again!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2013)

GrooveCommand said:
			
		

> In regards to needing to rebuild x11/gdm, is that because it does not have a link to libpcre.so.1 which is maintained by devel/pcre ?



It means that gdm is looking for an old version of the PCRE shared library, but an upgrade to PCRE has a new library with a different version number there now.  Rebuilding gdm will have it look for the new version.



> If I recall I ran something along the lines of `portmaster pcre` to try and rebuild that port but there was an error saying the makefile for one of the ports had been marked FORBIDDEN. Is there any way to have portmaster ignore those types of errors?



FORBIDDEN means there are severe security problems, so probably there is no way to override that with portmaster(8) (nore should there be).  But it's hard to say without the exact error.



> Also, where are the makefiles for each port? I tried to find documentation that explained that, it's not clear to me.



In /usr/ports along with all the other port files.  For example, the PCRE port files are in /usr/ports/devel/pcre.  The Porter's Handbook is the  reference.


----------



## GrooveCommand (Oct 28, 2013)

Alright, finally got it working! Just wanted to post what I did. I ended up starting over from scratch, but here were the steps I took.


 Very first thing I had to do was update the ports tree, this was important.

 Install x11-servers/xorg-server

 Run `portmaster` for Xorg and X-Server to update them 

 Install GNOME

 Run `portmaster` for gdm
After performing these steps I could finally run Xorg with the Intel drivers and boot into GNOME. I think the most important part from the beginning was to have X-Server updated before I installed GNOME, because otherwise I would run into a lot of dependency issues updating X-Server after GNOME was already installed, either that or being blocked from updating a bunch of dependent ports because they had IGNORE or FORBIDDEN flags in their Makefiles.


----------

